# Need to get account covered



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I need to know if there is someone in the Joilet,Il area that has about any hour to an hour and a half free in there route. I have an account that i have and it is just too far for me to get it covered in an reasonable amount of time. If there is any way you can help plese send me an email to [email protected] or call me at 708 670 8504 for info.


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

whats the account close to and what type


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

its a mile north on center from i 80 and it is an old folks home so it is a zero snow lot


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I could help if im free before you are. il call you if it ever snows, and if you dont have anyone yet..


----------

